# Wolftronix



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

More an animatronics site than Halloween but a lot his how-to's can be applied to what we do - they're particullary cost effective using paperclips, servos, and simple electronics. Anyone who does anything with servo's and animatronics should really check out some of projects which include making 2-axis eyes and a complete moving tail that can be attached to a costume and button controlled (wag, point up, and between the legs). Great stuff.

http://www.wolftronix.com/index.html

-TM


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That is a nice site I refer to it all the time.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

really useful thanks for sharing!!


----------

